# maia-mailguard, spamassassin in a jail?



## wonslung (Nov 11, 2009)

I've managed to get my email working in a jail.  I used the guide http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4 

Postfix/dovecot work.  the only problem i'm really having is getting maia mailguard to work in a jail.

Has anyone had any luck with this?  Whenever i install maia i end up with all my mail being deferred and undelivered, incoming AND outgoing.  I imagine it's due to some setting in /usr/local/etc/amavisd.conf

I'd appreciate any help.  This is the error i got last time.

```
status=deferred (lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while receiving the initial server greeting)
```

If i could get any help with how to make this work in a jail it would really mean a lot to me.


----------



## Hety (Dec 9, 2009)

I had setup based on same how-to. Actually i had mailserver, db server and apache in 3 different jails (security reasons). Worked like a charm. Dont use 127.0.0.1 for anything. Use your external jail IP for configuration and block any unwanted connections using yer firewall.


----------



## wonslung (Dec 9, 2009)

i tried that and i got errors.

for some reason maya just wouldnt' work for me.  I haven't tired it in awhile, so perhaps it's time to try again,.


----------

